

Internet Hall of Fame - franzpeterstein
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Hall_of_Fame

======
na85
I was surprised not to find Jarkko Oikarninen[0] on that list. As the author
of the first instant-messaging network[1], Jarkko paved the way for much of
how we communicate today.

    
    
      [0] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarkko_Oikarinen  
      [1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat

